# Looking for a club in South Carolina!



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm from Rock Hill, so if there are any in the Charlotte, NC area please share! I live in Clemson for school so if it was closer to there that would be awesome as well! I plan on joining a club whenever I get my new pup that I will pick up mid august and I wanted to ask when's an appropriate age to join a club? I've read up on a lot of different opinions but it doesn't hurt to ask for myself! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

We are talking about a Schutzhund club, correct? 
I can't help you locate one in your area, but I think you should start attending as soon as you find one you like. Even if you haven't gotten the puppy yet. I'm not sure how much you know about the sport, but it's very helpful to attend for a while before doing your own training. 
Don't just choose one because it's closest to you. Find one that uses training methods you're comfortable with. 
Hope you find a good club!


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you! I'll stick to my google research! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

